# TravA Dial on the SBL13



## Bamban (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank you to the member here who rebuilt the old TravADial. He wished not to be named. I am on the final stage of installation. Just mocked up the final bolt up.

The cross slide was professionally scraped with new a new screw and nut. It runs very smoothly and precise. The TAD will be nice complement to it.


----------



## kvt (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks nice   will it be removed while the SB gets painted later.


----------



## Bamban (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank you.
Yup


----------



## Bamban (Dec 13, 2018)

All bolted, did a quick check against a certified Mitutoyo dial indicator. I made sure the indicator is squared up to the tool post.

Started zeroed both, moved apron 0.050, they agreed, another 0.050, spot on within reading error. They seem to agree, close enough for government work.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 13, 2018)

That's a nice mount.
Said member needs to setup a service to re-furb trav-a-dials. I do believe there is a market for that.
I passed on two this past summer cause I couldn't figure out a way to re-furb them, and boy did they need it.


----------



## Bamban (Dec 13, 2018)

middle.road said:


> That's a nice mount.
> Said member needs to setup a service to re-furb trav-a-dials. I do believe there is a market for that.
> I passed on two this past summer cause I couldn't figure out a way to re-furb them, and boy did they need it.



Thank you.

This one was in terrible shape, I was able to source the parts, and our member here was kind enough to take one the project for a minimal fee. I could not have done it myself.

The sad situation, the ones in good shape advertised on eBay cost more than some DROs. Short of a proximity sensor threading or turning to shoulder I still take a TDA over a DRO. Easier to catch the analog needle compared to flipping numbers


----------



## middle.road (Dec 13, 2018)

How cool would it be to have an analog DRO?
Take TouchDRO and use dial faces instead of decimal characters, rather like Torque - ODB...
_How hard could it be_. . .  ( oh Yuriy...?)


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 15, 2018)

Bamban said:


> The sad situation, the ones in good shape advertised on eBay cost more than some DROs.


Yep you are right about that. You can buy a 2 axis DRO for the same price some of the seller's are asking for their Trava dials.


----------

